
Can Startup Nation be an incubator for Palestinian high-tech entrepreneurs? - davidf18
http://www.timesofisrael.com/can-startup-nation-be-an-incubator-for-palestinian-high-tech-entrepreneurs/
======
davidf18
"The $30 million investment fund gathered by Sadara, which is backed by first-
rate investors including George Soros, AOL founder Steve Case, and former eBay
president Jeff Skoll, as well as Google, Cisco and the European Investment
Bank, has so far backed six Palestinian companies, three of which are start-
ups."

